
Amazon Mobile Redesign - gorkemyurt
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wblhgjb1mvwsl4e/AACkB0ffaxaT9Ly6rI_tP6Gla?dl=0
======
niftich
What's the context? Is this a leak, a live production change, or a fan-made
demo?

------
drochetti
Looks like it's real and it's live in US, but they might be A/B testing
because not everyone is getting it

